# Mood swings and irritability in 4 year old



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

My DD, 4.5, has been having mood swings for the last few weeks and very intense tantrums.

She will go right from happy/fine to full out screaming, kicking, crying in less than a minute. Yesterday she melted down because I put music on the stereo that she didn't like. Instead of asking to change it or going to the stereo herself (she can work it) she dropped right to the floor and started crying and screaming.

Then 90 seconds later she's over it--or, she's not and it turns into a 30 minute meltdown.

Any thoughts? She was very easy going til 3, things seemed to mellow out when she turned four, but since September and returning to pre-school/daycare she's been off the wall.

She also seems angry/unhappy a lot of the time, like she has a cloud over her. She likes school, but does not like nap time. She goes 4 days a week 9-4, and that's actually a shorter schedule than we used to do when I worked full time. I can't shorten the days any more. She doesn't seem to want to do much but play with her friends. She takes a gymnastics class on Weds when we are home together, but doesn't want to go anymore. She doesn't want to go to the park or for hikes either. It's really tough to get her going.

She was sick a few weeks with a stomach bug, but that is over now.

I don't know if this is diet/sugar kind of thing--she is tiny (38 pounds) and I am wondering if she is easily affected by sugar and food dyes? Or is it just a personality thing?


----------



## arniflora (Oct 23, 2005)

Does she take any medications (daily or occasionally since this began), or any supplements? Anything new in her diet - including new ingredients to a frood she already eats?

Could this be related to her school/class/people there?

Just thinking out loud here. Those are the things I would look at first.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Sometimes it takes weeks to fully recover from a bug... With my ds, sleep and food were the keys for him being able to stay on an even keel. If he needed a snack (anything would do, didn't have to be high protein or anything) or a nap, he'd just become a mess.


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

I am going through this right now with my 6 yr old son. It started last thursday right before he got sick with an awful icky bug.

He will be fine and then bam, he just goes balistic throwing things and becomes very impulsive. Monday was the worst. He was so angry and mean to us all. He is NEVER like that. I am very tempted to take him to DRs because I am beginning to think there is something wrong with him. His teacher said she has not seen any change in behavior at school so I don't know. but its wearing on us.

We are running through the lists:: Sugar, artificial colors flavors, processed foods, changed in seasons, lots of cloudy rainy days... But I don't know I'm hoping it passes soon though.

OP: has anything changed for you


----------



## BunniMummi (Jan 28, 2005)

Some of it is just the age. They aren't in puberty yet but they are going through a really tough time where they are starting to grow up and they are moving from little kids to little people. DS1 goes through moody phases off and on. Sometimes I can nail down triggers but other's it just seems have to do with being 5.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

When you say it's really tough to get her going...all I can think is it takes a whole lot of energy out of a little kid to be at school 9-4/4 days a week. That is a lot to ask of her!

My advice would be to cancel all extra classes aside from preschool. Your dd is probably way too overwhelmed.


----------

